# So geht der Sex mit Männern



## AMUN (29 März 2008)

*So geht der Sex mit Männern*

Sie wollen endlich herausfinden, ob es mit ihm auch im Bett so nett ist wie im Gespräch? Aber niemand hat Ihnen je gesagt, was Männer wirklich wollen?

Dem lässt sich abhelfen. Studieren Sie aufmerksam die folgende Gebrauchsanweisung und lernen Sie die Grundregeln guten Geschlechtsverkehrs. Denn nur bei sachgerechter Bedienung werden Sie an Ihrem Neuen lange Freude haben.

Die Grundlagen:

*1. Seine Wünsche:*

Wenn Männer Sex haben wollen, wollen sie nicht Nähe, nicht Kuscheln und auch nicht Innigkeit. *Sie wollen Sex!*

*2. Seine Gefühle:*

Beim Sex möchte er sich sicher und entspannt fühlen. Das Telefon soll nicht läuten, der Krieg nicht ausbrechen und das Gespräch über die gemeinsame Zukunft weiter verschoben werden. Das bedeutet nicht, dass er Sie nicht liebt. Doch für Liebe bleibt immer noch genügend Zeit. Für Sex nicht unbedingt.

*3. Sein Körper:*

Gewiss bereitet es ihm Vergnügen, wenn Sie ihm liebevoll den Hintern tätscheln, verspielt in seinem Brusthaar kraulen, zärtlich sein Schlüsselbein erkunden. Aber man kann es auch übertreiben.

*1. Anbahnung*

Männer sind durchaus dankbar, gibt man ihnen zu verstehen, dass man sich mehr vorstellen könnte als gemeinsame Restaurantbesuche. Sie müssen es nicht aussprechen, aber Sie sollten es signalisieren. Lockere Gespräche, einladendes Lächeln, unkeusche Blicke, Sie wissen doch, wie das geht.

Häufige Fehler:

Die Schlampen-Panik ("Wenn ich ihm sage, dass ich mit ihm schlafen will, respektiert er mich nicht mehr") *Oh doch!*

Die Hinhaltetaktik ("Wenn ich ihn noch ein Vierteljahr zappeln lasse, verzehrt er sich umso mehr nach mir") *Oh nein!*

Die Kalte-Schulter-Strategie ("So weit kommt es noch, dass ich ihm Zeichen gebe. Er soll ruhig um mich kämpfen!") *Wieso eigentlich?*

*2. Ausziehen*

Sie brauchen sich keine besondere Mühe mit der Inszenierung zu geben, nüchterne Sachlichkeit reicht. Ihr Outfit sollte der Absicht entsprechen. Winterliche Wollschlüpfer, verwaschene Slips oder Still-BHs sind underdressed, kompliziert verhakte Korsetts, Latex oder Slips ouverts overdressed. Die bewährte Fick-mich-Unterwäsche, die Sie auch sonst immer bei den Dates tragen, nach denen es passieren soll, genügt. Slipeinlagen oder fröhlich baumelnde Ausziehfädchen sollten seinen Blicken verborgen bleiben. Auch bei Männern kann sich erotische Spannung jäh verabschieden. Wenn er schließlich nackig ist, sollten Sie seinen Körper zunächst eher beiläufig in Augenschein nehmen. Nicht jeder Penis verträgt glockenhelles Gelächter.

Häufige Fehler:

Wampe einziehen, Licht stockdunkel dimmen, Titten verstecken, Cellu tarnen: *Er will poppen, nicht seine Freizeit mit einer Schisserin vergeuden*.

Striptease-Vorführungen: *Lassen Sie sich doch für RTL2 casten*.

Enttäuschung zeigen: *Soll er denn Ihre Speckrollen doch noch kommentieren?*

*3. Kommunizieren beim Sex*

Reden, lachen, stöhnen sind in Ordnung. Labern, gackern und das Haus zusammenbrüllen lassen zuverlässig seine Erektion schrumpfen. Und was immer Sie vermutet haben: Männer gucken Pornos nicht, weil ihnen die Dialoge gefallen, sondern weil sie die Handlung interessiert. Ihre Performance im Bett sollte partnerschaftlich sein. Sex ist etwas für zwei Menschen, nicht für einen Mann und ein Brett. Also wäre es nett, gäben Sie dem Herrn, der in Ihnen steckt, das Gefühl, dass Sie anwesend sind.

Häufige Fehler:

Grundstellung einnehmen, Augen schließen: *Warum haben Sie überhaupt angefangen?*

Sich auf ihn stürzen: *Noch nie etwas von Timing gehört?*

"Tiefer! Fick mich! Du machst mich so geil!" *Geht’s noch?*

"Kannst du mich bitte ganz doll festhalten, ich liebe dich so, ich habe dich immer geliebt, liebst du mich auch?" *Geht’s noch?*

*4. Vorspiel*

Ein wenig Rummachen zum näheren Kennenlernen finden auch Männer schön. Knutschen, Ihre Brüste über seine Brust glitschen lassen, dreckige Dinge in sein Ohr hauchen: sehr willkommen. Sie sollten davon ausgehen, dass er keine süße Muschikatze ist und es lieber hat, mit forderndem Nachdruck berührt zu werden als mit ängstlicher Zärtlichkeit. Und es nervt außerordentlich, wenn Sie bei Ihren Expeditionen alles unterhalb der Gürtellinie weitflächig umstreicheln.

Häufige Fehler:

Mit Ihren tollen langen blonden Haaren, mit Ihren hinreißend geschwungenen Wimpern, mit Ihren sensiblen Fingerkuppen sanft seinen ganzen Körper erforschen. (*"Fass endlich meinen Schwanz an!"*)

Ihre französisch manikürten Fingernägel herzhaft in seinen Rücken krallen, weil Sie doch eine so leidenschaftliche Liebhaberin sind. (*"Wie komm ich bloß von dieser Irren weg?"*)

*5. Genitalien*

Falls Sie vor Penissen Angst oder Abscheu empfinden, sollten Sie Sex mit Männern meiden, hat ja keiner was von. Ein Schwanz will mit Vergnügen, Absicht und Interesse, nicht nebenbei berührt werden. Einige Faustregeln: gequetschte Hoden sind aua, stakkatohaftes Gerubbel sorgt für Verstimmung, Variationen machen auf angenehme Weise wahnsinnig. Falls Sie ihn gern betteln hören, genügt es, ihn ein Dutzend mal bis grausam knapp vor die Ejakulation zu stimulieren.

Häufige Fehler:

Nicht oder zu sanft anfassen.

Mit Herablassung anfassen.

Gelangweilt anfassen.

Über die Eichel schrabbeln, an den Hodensäcken ziehen, wie eine Besengte rumreiben.

Die kantigen Modeschmuckringe vorher nicht abnehmen.

*6. Soll ich? ("Blasen")*

Formen Sie mit den Lippen eine nette kleine Manschette, nehmen Sie beherzt seinen Penis in den Mund und machen Sie, was logisch erscheint. Sie können Ihre Aktivitäten mit den Händen unterstützen, mit den Zähnen sollten Sie sich zurückhalten. Ob Sie schlucken oder spucken, ist Ihre Sache. Andererseits ist Sperma nicht ekliger als Lipgloss, Karamellsirup oder Sprühsahne.

Häufige Fehler:

"Das mach ich nur dir zuliebe" Gesichtsausdruck.

"Warum hast du mich nicht gewarnt" Gesichtsausdruck.

Würgegeräusche.

*7. Liebe machen ("Ficken")*

Wie Sie Ihre Genitalien miteinander verstöpseln, ist egal. Bei Stellungen, bei denen Sie Tempo und Intensität bestimmen (Cowgirl, Reverse Cowgirl usw.), haben Sie möglicherweise mehr Spaß bei jenen Herren, die sich nicht zurückhalten können.

Häufige Fehler:

Teilnahmslosigkeit.

Kopf herumwerfen. Zappeln. Laut schreien. Leise wimmern. Manisch glotzen.

"Noch eine Minute, nur noch eine Minute"

"Kann es sein, dass ich den Herd nicht abgeschaltet habe?"

*8. Perverser Schweinkram*

Männer sind ein entdeckerisches Geschlecht und probieren gern alles Mögliche aus: Fesseln, gefesselt werden, Ihre beste Freundin dazubitten, Sie in Overknee-Stiefeln nageln. Einiges davon ist nett, manches höchst albern (aber das weiß man oft erst hinterher). Wobei Sie mitmachen, müssen Sie selbst entscheiden. Sie sollten sich nicht unter Druck setzen lassen. Andererseits gibt es auf dieser Welt den einen oder anderen Trick, der großartige, hochgradig verwirrende Orgasmen bewirkt. Falls Sie an einer Vorführung Interesse haben, mailen Sie an [email protected].

Häufige Fehler:

"Echt nicht!"

"So weit kommt’s noch!"

"Was denkst du von mir!"

"Hat das diese Tussi mit dir immer gemacht?"

*9. Orgasmus*

Wenn Sie lange genug seine von Gott vorgesehenen Körperteile stimulieren, wird er kommen. Für Männer ist das kein Problem, also müssen wir darüber nicht reden. Falls es anderswo als in Ihrer Vagina, Ihrem Mund oder anderen interessanten Körperöffnungen geschieht, haben Sie ein Problem mit seinem klebrigen Schmodder. Schwarze Satinbettwäsche ist keine so tolle Idee.

Häufige Fehler:

"Na endlich!"

"Konntest du nicht warten?"

"Toll war das aber nicht."

*10. Hinterher*

Wie immer es für Sie war: Jetzt ist nicht die Zeit für Kuschelorgien oder Ihre private Agenda 2010. Vermutlich wird er eine der folgenden Aktivitäten vorziehen: eine Zigarette rauchen, zum Kühlschrank marschieren, Pipi machen. Gönnen Sie ihm ein paar Minuten Regeneration und verschieben Sie den emotionalen Kram auf später. Oder fangen Sie wieder von vorn an. Falls er einschläft, liegt es meist daran, dass er sich entspannt fühlt und keine verheißungsvolle Alternative geboten bekommt. Dem ließe sich abhelfen.

Häufige Fehler:

"Findest du nicht?"-Sätze.

"Was ich immer schon mal sagen wollte"-Sätze.

"Hast du dir nie darüber Gedanken gemacht?"-Sätze.


----------



## maierchen (29 März 2008)

Ja das ist was fürs Mädel,ich glaube dann brauche ich mir um Sex keine Sorgen mehr
zu machen!Weil es Keinen mehr gibt!
Aber manchmal muß man auch großen gefahren mit Würde begegnen!
:thx!


----------



## thhorbaldur (24 Aug. 2008)

Sehr guter Beitrag!


----------



## Muli (24 Aug. 2008)

Nett zu lesen, wenn teilweise auch sehr direkt formuliert 
Aber nicht alles entspricht der Wahrheit


----------



## Katzun (26 Aug. 2008)

ich finde das schon recht treffend


----------



## maxxlaxx (5 Sep. 2008)

SUPER und weiter so


----------



## General (5 Sep. 2008)

Genial:3dclap::3dclap:


----------



## Tissa (4 Nov. 2012)

wie wahr,

vielen Dank


----------

